# suche eine Art SQL if Anweisung



## bnoga burr (21. September 2003)

Sorry, wegen dem komischen Titel, aber mir ist  nichts besseres eingefallen. 
Also ich würde gerne ne SQL Anweisung schreiben, die abfragt ob nen Eintrag schon vorhanden ist und wenn nicht ihn erstellt, ansonsten updatet.
Also so ne Art If  Abfrage, nur halt in SQL Code:

if (vorhanden) then updaten else erstellen

Geht das in SQL denn überhaupt, wenn ja wie? Wäre ne riesen Hilfe.
Danke

PS: ich benutz mysql


----------



## glen (21. September 2003)

Mach es doch mit php ? 

if (eintrag vorhanden)
{
dann update
}
{ 
ansonsten erstelle
}

so geht es doch ?!

Irgendwie versteh ich das nun nicht ?! *g*


----------



## bnoga burr (21. September 2003)

es ging mir halt darum das ganze in einem query abzuschicken, und diese Überprüfung dann auf dem Server auszuführen.
Ansonsten muss ich das halt lokal in mein programm integrieren. PHP ist aber das schlechteste was mir dazu einfällt *g*, mir gehts nur um Geschwindigkeit, ich benutze mysql++


----------



## won_gak (22. September 2003)

Probier mal:

mySQL Handbuch 

Ablaufsteuerungsfunktionen... da musst du bestimmt auch Queries normal verschachteln können.

Gruß


----------



## bnoga burr (22. September 2003)

danke, guter Hinweis

Leider unterstützt mySQL meines Wissens nach keine Subselects bzw. Unteranweisungen oder wie man das auch imemr nennt.


----------

